# New Yuxin 6x6!



## Sajwo (Nov 23, 2015)

http://world.taobao.com/item/36865269597.htm?fromSite=main

Just found it today, that's a great information!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 23, 2015)

Under $10 there o.0 wonder what it'll be priced as when it hits major stores


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 23, 2015)

Very nice!

If only there were a fancy video like with the yuxin 5x5.
Can't wait to buy one!


----------



## moralsh (Nov 23, 2015)

Yay, I need a decent 6x6 and if I can finish my no candy colors 2-7 stickerless collection, that would be great


----------



## Wilhelm (Nov 23, 2015)

Uhh this is excititing ... I think the Aoshi is decent but there definitely is room for improvement


----------



## Berd (Nov 23, 2015)

Cool. I think I'll stick with my Aoshi unless it's revolutionary.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 23, 2015)

Did some research and it seems that this is from their cheap line of V-cube knockoffs. That's not to say they will never make a "Unicorn" speedcube, but this isn't it.


----------



## qwertycuber (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Yuxin had a non speedcube 6x6 for a long time, and this doesn't look like it is made for speedcubing.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Nov 23, 2015)

Cube looks very stable due to the yuxin 4x4-like internals and how there is no space for the internals to fly out. A little suspicious because of the price (under $10 really?) and no precut florian holes.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 23, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> I'm pretty sure Yuxin had a non speedcube 6x6 for a long time, and this doesn't look like it is made for speedcubing.



Just to add, the Yuxin Lion never had florian holes, and thats and amazing starter 4x4. Maybe this will be the same, idk.

Aussie and Noah, this is your chance to stop begging me to get a 6x6


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 23, 2015)

Aussie will be happy.
This looks cool, if it's cheap enough I'll probs buy it.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 23, 2015)

those logos and designs look different..notice they also have "Yu Xin" 3x3s next to them, are you sure this is "Yuxin"?







these are typical yuxin logos


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 23, 2015)

I found this 6x6 of of ebay for about $12 and it looks like one of there older puzzles also it had very bad stickers.


----------

